# Best wireless thermometer for the buck?



## husker3in4 (Aug 11, 2017)

I had an Oregon Scientific wireless thermometer I used for probably 5 years , but now after a few mins it suddenly reads 199 and beeps like crazy. So, it looks like I need a new one. Im asking you pros what is the best wireless thermometer for the buck? Not necessarily the best one money can buy, but the best one for the value?


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 11, 2017)

Maverick/RediChek/Ivation 732 are all the same thermometer.  A workhorse with a few features.  Older, so available for about $40.  Good signal strength to 75 feet or so (that's as far as I've checked it).  Weakness is the probes.  Some work for years.  I replace mine almost yearly.  Two replacements are about $20 total. 

The 733 is the next step up.  $60-$70 average.  More features.  Uses a combo probe that also works in the 732.  Same issues with the probe.

735 is the app enabled version.  $60 to $90.  Supposedly works with both Apple and Android.  Too many connection problems IMO. 

ThermoPro.  Lots of models from $35 to $60. A bit of a step up from the Mavs.  Lifetime guarantee on the probes, 5 years on their $8 instant read (which I have and friggin' love!).  The probe guarantee alone makes ThermoPro my choice when my RediChek dies or I get tired of buying Mav probes.  20% discount as an SMF member if ordered directly from ThermoPro.  You'll have to use the Search feature above to get the discount code.


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for the fast reply. I was looking at the thermopros just now. It looks like the TP-20 is the hot new item, but its a little more than I was looking to spend, plus I dont need dual probes. So do you have any expereince with some of the single probe models? The main thing I need it to do it have a manual setting for goal temp. My old one just had presets for beef, chicken, fish etc, but I want to be able to set it to alert me when it hits 200.

Also, my old one's probe was just connected to a solid circular transmitter than I never worried about getting moisture. These thermo pro's transmitters all have digital readouts on them as well. Will it still work it if is lightly raining outside, or if I hook it up for an overnight smoke I dont want to have to worry if it rains (or snows) overnight. Will it hold up vs moisture?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 11, 2017)

Mine I got for under $35. TP-08 
You want an accurate temp reading inside the cooking area don't you?


----------



## h8that4u (Aug 11, 2017)

I stick mine in a ziplock sandwich bag if it looks like it may rain, you can zip it up tight to the probe leads and I have not had any problems when it downpours.


----------



## justin mo (Aug 11, 2017)

Anybody have any experience with the AMIR Wireless Meat Thermometer? It's a little cheaper but has pretty good reviews on Amazon so far, just not a lot of reviews.


----------



## justin mo (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone tried the AMIR Wireless Meat Thermometer? It's a little cheaper and has good reviews on Amazon so far but not a ton of reviews.


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 11, 2017)

The TP08 isnt $35 anymore, it looks like $45 on amazon and I dont think I need the dual probes on it.

The TP07 looks like it might be what I meed and its less than $35. I also see a TP-11 that looks like it might do the trick also and its even cheaper. Anyone have experience with either?

Ill keep the ziploc bag trick in mind once I get one!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 11, 2017)

Get the TP 12 for $36.  Dual probe clone of the 732 with better probes.


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey guys, I just ordered the TP-07 and the TP03 (instant thermometer) from the iTronics store. Once it took off the 20% discount, the total was $37 and some change, shipping was free! Cant beat that!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 11, 2017)

But did you ever mention what type of temp sensor you use for your cooking area? How do you tell what temp it is in the cooking chamber?


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 11, 2017)

That sounds like a pretty good deal, for a wireless and instant combo. I paid about $44 shipped for my TP-20 (dual-probe wireless) on eBay. I do like having the two probes, one for meat, the other for the smoker's temp. 

I also have an instant digital from another brand, it's a great tool to have available. It gets used pretty often, not just for smoking.


----------



## husker3in4 (Aug 12, 2017)

Im using an MES 30", I just set the temp and it keeps it where it needs to be. That smoker also comes with an internal meat probe that I generally dont use for meat, I just let it sit in there and use it to check the temp of the smoker.


----------

